# Humping Beagle!



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

My 8 month old Beagle puppy is obsessed with humping, if he doesn't have a toy to hump then he'll try it on with a leg or even an arm!

We've come to the conclusion that he will prob be having the chop when he is old enough but any ideas about the meantime? He gets so frustrated in the evenings... I've been told its a dominant thing. Obviously we push him away and tell him NO but he's a Beagle and extremely stubborn. It's quite painful as he digs his claws in. We try are hardest to wear him out but it's getting impossible!

Any ideas...

Thanks


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

My 9 month old springer/cocker cross has done this since she was 7 weeks old, at first it was quite amuzing but as she has got older we discourage it as much as possible, I asked the vet about it, he said that if they start doing it very young then it is hormonal and there is nothing that can be done, just not allow it if inconvenient, if they have suddenly started doing it at a certain age then neutering or spaying normally calms it down.
Hope that helps!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a brother like that


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have a brother like that


 Get him done quick!! before the vicar comes to tea


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have a brother like that


Can you PM me his phone number pleasssse


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

he would love me to do that


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

borderer said:


> he would love me to do that


Oh Lovely BIG Boy LOL


----------



## RiskyPets (Oct 2, 2008)

Hilarious... to us.... I'm sure it is mortifying/annoying to you. Patience. Hopefully it will pass when you get him fixed.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Luika is now 7 months old and is humping everything in sight.

The other day I was in deep conversation with a client (on the phone), when I saw my large hulk of a GSD humping a cushion around the front room. It really looked hilarious, but my laughter didn't go down too well with the client until I explained 

Luika is also being castrated just as soon as it is safe to do so. Perhaps we should swap photos


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the amusing messages 

I had a dog trainer do a 1-2-1 with him last night and he def demonstrated his humping skills on her! She recommended having him neutered soon as the vet will allow it. 

Bless him!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Cobi was trying to hump maya at the beginning but we kept telling him off and now he doesnt do it anymore. Cobi react very well to the leave command so if he is about to hump another dog I say "leave" and he stopps it. 
Especially if u dont get ur dog done u have to teach him not to hump other dogs or else it will get into a habit.


----------



## lorit84 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got all my dogs/bitches neutered when they have been 6 months. Why wont your vet allow it if your dog is 8 months?


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,

The vet won't neuter him until he's ten months old, not long!

Glad to know it's not just Alfie... 

It's a good job he's so adorable

H x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke was about that age when he used to hump objects. Including our arms. I stopped him (what a meany ).

He will only grab my arm if like now he wants to go for another walk, he jumps on my arm and tries to pull me off the pc. He doesn't actually hump now and no sign of his lipstick.

His nattering has worked bless, we are off for an evening stroll.

Sue


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

Get him done now they can be done from 6 mnths,Archie has not bothered since he was done 3wks ago & he seems more settled ,he was the same at night after his feed he would start his humping,also he got aggressive & dominent so we had no choice but to have him done,sad but true.
My husband was against him being castrated until Arch bit his mum,she tried to stop him humping on his toy dog, it could have been a child. DO IT NOW FOR YOUR OWN PEACE OF MIND. X


----------

